# catching fish



## rastarainy (Jul 23, 2008)

what is the easiest way to catch a tang in a saltwater reef tank without destroying the setup of live rock/coral?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

a fish trap or being really good with a net and some food


----------

